# Barrow Co. Sheriff's Office Tournament Lake Oconee



## Latty22 (Jan 15, 2013)

[FONT="Georgia"]The Proceeds from this Tournament will help the funding of the P.L.A.Y. Program (Participating in Lives of Area Youth) summer camp. This program aims to reduce the level of juvenile crime and violence in our neighborhoods by intervening with area youth in a positive setting.
All participates will receive a FREE Event T-Shirt and Door Prizes
Raffled at Weigh-in. Raffle Tickets only $1.

Entry Fee: $110.00 per boat includes Big Fish Pot
80% per boat-100% big fish
1 out 7 payout
WHEN: April 20th 2013
WHERE: Sugar Creek Marina on Lake Oconee
TIME: Safe Light (approximately 6:30) –3:00 p.m.
Pre-Register call: 
Must send check to: Barrow Co Sheriff’s Office
 30 North Broad Street Winder Attn: Deputy Tim Laturell
Boat number assigned in order we receive money or Check (make checks payable to Barrow Co Sheriff’s Office P.L.A.Y. Program)
	CONTACT: TIM LATURELL 770-713-9254/770-307-3080 ext. 3026

1.	Both competitors are required to wear a fastened coast guard approved life vest anytime the combustion engine is running.
2.	Five fish limit.  Culling must begin once the sixth fish is caught.  Fish must be fourteen All state and federal rules and regulations must be adhered to.
3.	Fish must be brought to scales in a bag with ample water.
4.	All boats in the water no later than 6:15 a.m. No late entries. Five minute grace period on return to ramp at tournament end.
5.	Tournament director decisions are final.


PLEASE REMEMBER THAT THIS IS A BENEFIT TOURNAMENT, WHICH IS RAISING MONEY FOR AT RISK CHILDERN. IF ANY ISSUE IS BROUGHT TO TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR, YOU MAY BE ASKED NOT TO PARTICIPATE IN TOURNAMENT.[/FONT]​


----------



## BassHawg1 (Jan 18, 2013)

bbt


----------



## Latty22 (Jan 18, 2013)

What is BBT?


----------



## BassHawg1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Back to top gets more visibility the closer the date gets


----------



## Latty22 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks you, please help us get the word out on this tournament. Every year we payout 80% . People go home very happy with either money or awesome door prizes.


----------



## Latty22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Right now we have over $2500 worth of raffle prizes and many more to come! Come out a support a great YOUTH PROGRAM P.L.A.Y. Participating in Lives of Area Youth summer camp. Without your help this camp would not exist.

Thanks

Deputy Tim Laturell


----------



## Latty22 (Jan 30, 2013)

Keep spreading the Word, help us have a great turn out. Flyers will be going out soon.


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Great Event for a GREAT Cause*

We are getting new sponsors daily for the event. Should have over $5000 in door prizes and tickets will be sold for $1 dollar a ticket.  May also have some silent auction painting from Guy Harvey, Carey Chen and other Fine Fish Artist.

Any questions please call me Deputy Tim Laturell
at 770-713-9254.


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Can't wait !*

We are close to $6000 dollar in door prizes, Spread word and come out to support a great summer camp for at risk youth.


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Please spread the Word on the Barrow Co Sheriff's Office 8th Annual P.L.A.Y. Tournament. P.L.A.Y. is a summer camp for at risk youth in Barrow County. The Camp is free to the youth and their families. We have held 10 camps over the years serving over 400 young people.  Thank you for your help.

There will be a silent auction for Guy Harvey and Carey Chen Fish Art.  Come be apart of something great on April 20th.


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Major Door Prizes*

tons of Door Prizes Great payouts, Awesome time. Spread the Word!


----------



## matto113 (Mar 20, 2013)

Wish I could do this but it's the same day and location as the weekend series tournament.


----------



## Green monster25 (Mar 21, 2013)

How many boats are in already?


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 27, 2013)

6 boat have per reg. We sign most on the morning of


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Sponsors/Supporters of Event:*

Sponsors: Zoom Bait Company, SPRO, Fishing 13, Big Game International, VIP Lures, Hank Parker, Guy Harvey, Sportmens Frenzy, Uncle Josh Bait, Blue Water LED, Bill Dance Outdoors, Bass King Clothing, Tifosi, Fisherman Eyewear, BassBoatSeats.com, Edwin Evers, JJ MAGIC, Bike Fisherman, Alaskan Hardgear, Footcush, Wavespin Reels, BTS, LUNA SEAS, Powerteam Tackle, Pro Cure Bait Scents, Water Germlin, Carey Chen, Phenix Baits, Stanley Jigs, Gold Eagle, Line and Lure Conditioner, and Kissel Kraft Custom Rods.

Big thanks to all who support our event and cause. Without You we cannot continue to provide this FREE Summer camp to our local youth.


----------



## Latty22 (Apr 8, 2013)

*TWO more Weeks*

Come out a join us for our 8th Annual Tournament for P.L.A.Y. Summer camps run by the Barrow Co Sheriff's Office.  This Summer camp is free for the families of at risk childern in our local area.  Spread the word! Going to be some Awesome fishing this time of year.


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 8, 2013)

*Apr. 20th Sugar Creek Oconee*

Bass Weekender Series is launching from sug. creek on the 20th also.


----------



## Latty22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes Sir they are, we have in the past put in with them and have had no issues.  We will be planning on leaving a safelight or a little bit before. It will be packed but you can use the public ramp as well and then come one of my staff to have your boat checked.  Thanks


----------



## Latty22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes Sir they are, we have in the past put in with them and have had no issues. We will be planning on leaving a safelight or a little bit before. It will be packed but you can use the public ramp as well and then come one of my staff to have your boat checked. Thanks


----------



## Latty22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lowrance came through with a Elite 7 HDI, Wow don't miss out on some good fishing and some Really awesome door prizes. Thank you to all our suppoters we have over $7200 in door prizes and handouts.


----------



## Latty22 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Great Event This Weekend!*

Come Out and join the Barrow Co Sheriff's Office 8th Annual P.L.A.Y. Benefit Tournament.  Great Payout and Awesome Door Prizes.  You can Reg the morning of the event, Tournament will leave out at or a little before Safe light. So get your boats in the water early and get ready to catch so FISH!


----------



## Latty22 (Apr 17, 2013)

There will be sign up available at the ramp.  Please come early and be ready early for blast off.


----------

